# Easton Jazz Arrows



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BA - 

You can read the specs on the Easton site for yourself. If you can get by the color and the uncut lenght of 29" IIRC, they are otherwise fine. Don't let the .006" trueness or the 85K PSI throw you, you'll never see it at distances under 40 yds or unless you typically bounce arrow off of rocks. XX75s are 95K PSI.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you Viper,

This is what I was thinking.

For Hunting though, I'll use better and probably bit stiffer arrow, just for peace of mind.

Hey, we don't get scores for colors, so let them be Jazzy :wink:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BA - 



> For Hunting though, I'll use better and probably bit stiffer arrow, just for peace of mind.


You're gonna have to explain that one! Do you mean stronger (greater PSI) or stiffer spined. If the arrows fly well, why go stiffer? After the arrow hits the deer (or whatever) what happens to it (the arrow) is kinda irrelevant, IMHO anyway. 

BTW - most incidents that will bend a Jazz (85PSI) with also bend an X7 (105PSI) ans probably shatter a carbon. A rock is always a rock!

Viper1 out.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Viper1 said:


> BTW - most incidents that will bend a Jazz (85PSI) with also bend an X7 (105PSI) ans probably shatter a carbon. A rock is always a rock!


I am shooting Jazz because they are cheap for a NEW shooter to loose.... They also shoot well from my bow. I am shooting 3D with very seasoned archers and they like to shoot through brush to increase the challenge. My arrows seem to bend easier after hitting small branches/twigs. Would they bend as easily if I was using either Gamegetter IIs or X7s? Just thinking about Viper’s quote.

Cheers


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wellis -

The Jazz arrow have a PSI of 85,000, the XX75, 95/96,000. The difference is about 11%. I can't think of too many situations where an 11% increase in strength will make that much of a difference. Going to a larger diameter and thicker wall might though. (Remember the PSI ratings are for the raw material, not the shafts.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

wellis1840 said:


> I am shooting Jazz because they are cheap for a NEW shooter to loose.... They also shoot well from my bow. I am shooting 3D with very seasoned archers and they like to shoot through brush to increase the challenge. My arrows seem to bend easier after hitting small branches/twigs. Would they bend as easily if I was using either Gamegetter IIs or X7s? Just thinking about Viper’s quote.
> 
> Cheers


 Bill, the difference between the GameGetters and Jazz are minimal as Viper said but the X7's are alot tougher. There is about a 20% increase (105,000 PSI vs 85,000) over the Jazz and I have seen the differece it makes. They also straighten alot better. The only problem being cost, the Jazz is about $4 and the X7's are about $13. Not much of a trade off, you can buy 3 Jazz to one X7. If you destroy a Jazz you just grab another, destroy the X7 and you just lost 13 bucks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Farley -

No secret I'm fond of X7's, but where (and why) are you paying $13/ea for them??? Lancaster has MTO X7 doz for $82, less than $7 each !!! Yeah, the Jazz are still cheaper, but jeeze they're purple ... ukey: But then again, I've gotten X7s a lot cheaper on eBay 

The other problem is that except for the 2315s, Easton in their infinte wisdom  has stopped making X7s with wall thicknesses over 0.014" - that kinda sucks. So in reality, a 1916 Jazz might be tougher than a 1914 X7. Ain't life a hoot!!!

BTW - nice shooting!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Nooo nnnooo nnoo, I can't be bothered with X7's for the same reasons I explained. Can't justify the cost for 3D. A shooting buddy uses them out of his GameMaster.

The cost on them is in Canadian dollars so it sounds worse but they also don't seem to carry them much in my area and are priced accordingly. 

I shoot GameGetters, Legacy's and Epics, a little easier on the wallet and just as good for my shooting.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Farley -



> The cost on them is in Canadian dollars


Ouch - forgot about that!!!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

XX75 Game Getter in Winnipeg's Pro-shop are app. $7.00 with feathers plus nocks, inserts and points.
I recently paid $95.00 can plus taxes for 12 - 2016's.

$13.00 CDN sounds like a rip off, I saw shafts in SIR - (our local Cabelas like store) for $8.99 ea which I thought was ridiculous.

Must be old stock when $1.00 USD = 1.4 CDN, now $1.00 USD = 1.12 CDN.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but what carbon arrows are spined the same as a 1916?
Steve


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

A 1916 spines out at 0.623", so anything in the 600 to 650 range will be sorta kinda be in the ball park. Although I have 1916's and Epic 500's both cut to 29.5" with 75gr screw-in tips and they both come out beautifully.

Go figure


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Right now I have Evolution 500's w/125gr tips @28". Just lookin for something different to try.
Steve


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

What draw weight are you using? Hunting or target?


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

Jazz Arrows - my cheapest Robin Hood. 
At 20 yds at dusk, so I had to use flash to take this pic.

I had the privilige and expense of Robin Hooding 1 Beman - 20yds, 1 Fat Boy - 30 yds and one 2516 at 20 yds with my compounds in 3 years.

Never with unsighted recurve.

As "girly" as they are, the Jazz anodizing makes a pretty design, don't you think?:wink:


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Will the bow notice the colour of the arrow and be put off by it?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bow Art -

Nice - That's one's a keeper. Tell me how much you like them after you get a few more.  

Enjoy!!!

Viper1 out.


----------

